# West Mids HMC cruise. New times and collections



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

We now have the final set up for the HMC cruise. We have changed the times slightly and collections. Some of this is due to the fact i will see you all down there as i have been go down beforehand to help out.
There is one confirmed run down the M6- M5-M42-M40
If there is enough interest from the east side we can do a run for the M69-A46 -M40 
Hilly 10 will look after the north/west mids route

Hilton park services M6 8.30 am
Frankley services M5 8.45am
Hopwood services M42 9.00am

To arrive at HMC at 9.30
Hilly hilton
Daz hilton
tt frankley
yogi frankley
chipster hilton/ frankley

If you can post up on the end of the thread if you would like to join in and i will update the first page so we know who we are waiting for.

A special thanks to hilly for helping out with the cruises, your help is much appreciated, lunch will be on me! (chips all round)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Thanks Fraser


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Will probably meet up Fraser but am junction 4 of M42 so it's only a little blast down the M40 for me


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you my friend, but I will also be popping down to HMC via the M42.

I could easily meet up with you Warren?

West Mids pincer movement 

Dave


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Good thinking Dave - Gaydon won't know what's hit it! :roll:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

we will add another meeting point at the m40 / m42 juction, so we can all meet up 
Fraser


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> we will add another meeting point at the m40 / m42 juction, so we can all meet up
> Fraser


Cool!


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Count me in on Sunday at Hilton or Frankley services. )

Mark


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

see you Hilton.

DAZ


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Damn sorry I just noticed this is for Saturday  DOH!!

Mark


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fraser I will meet up with Daz at Hilton Park :wink:


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Now it says Sunday? Please confirm this is for Sunday thanks.

Mark


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

It gets confusing i know.
It was linked to the wrong day so its now been changed.
The cruise is on *sunday* I will let you all know the times in a few days time.

fraser


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

OK thanks. 

Mark


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Now that The Big Day is approaching, have you had any thoughts yet Fraser on rendezvous times for the two meeting points?

Dave


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Hi any update on times etc.? Thanks

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Had a thought that it may be a good idea to also have a get together at Hopwood services. This would be handy for folks driving from the south on the M5 and then joining the M42. The services are right by junction 2 on the 42.
Regards Phill.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> Had a thought that it may be a good idea to also have a get together at Hopwood services. This would be handy for folks driving from the south on the M5 and then joining the M42. The services are right by junction 2 on the 42.
> Regards Phill.


Looking at the southern threads, the "southerners" seem to be converging at Cherwell Valley services on the M40.

It looks like us "northerners" will be arriving at the M40 Warwick Services about 10:45.

We need to keep this as simple as possible or people are going to get cheesed off stopping and starting and then waiting for people.

TThriller


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi TThriller,
Think you may have a very good point. I should have realised the. "Too many stops and starts".
Regards Phill.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi TThriller,
> Think you may have a very good point. I should have realised the. "Too many stops and starts".
> Regards Phill.


You're welcome Phill

I'm intercepting the East Mids cruise at the M69/A5 junction, but the TTrain ain't stopping, we're just slipping in with them on the roll. Should be fun!!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=10

So if you PM Fraser (Yogibear) nearer the day, I'm sure he won't mind tipping you off when to start heading down the slip road.

Dave


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

TThriller said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TThriller,
> ...


I'll pm you nearer the day for final arrangements.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I've added names of TTOC members I know want to join in our cruise in the Yorkshire Cruise Thread.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

Can anyone let me know if there is anyone missing.

Cheers fellas


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fraser do you know the times for meeting at the various services. I have pm Daz for a meet at Hilton Park first, like we did last year.

Paul


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Fraser do you know the times for meeting at the various services. I have pm Daz for a meet at Hilton Park first, like we did last year.
> 
> Paul


I need to see you about your blueflame as nigel says he hasn't got a template for the 150. See you on Sunday.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Paul[/quote]

I need to see you about your blueflame as nigel says he hasn't got a template for the 150. See you on Sunday.[/quote]

No Probs just look for the only Goodwood Green Roadster :roll:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

How many of you are joining the Yorkshire / East midland Cruise at M69 Jct1 with Dave (TThriller)?

I just want to get an idea of final numbers for the cruise so nobody gets left behind!! :?

Please see thread for details....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64470

Cheers

Chris


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Please have a look at the 1st post as the times and collection details have changed for the cruise down.
If you can all post below as to who will be cruising down i will alter the ist post

Thanks

Fraser


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Going from Hilton see you there HILLY10.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Daz
will post you up as a definate
Fraser


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Please have a look at the 1st post as the times and collection details have changed for the cruise down.
> If you can all post below as to who will be cruising down i will alter the ist post
> 
> Thanks
> ...


If there is anyone that still wants to meet the Yorkshire / East Midland cruise at Warwick services, we should be getting there at about 10:45 -11:00am as per details......

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64470

...please let me know on the Yorshire / East Mids thread.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Chris have a word with tthriller as he is going your way but its all about the times as i know its a long way for you to come if its a early meet?
fraser


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Chris have a word with tthriller as he is going your way but its all about the times as i know its a long way for you to come if its a early meet?
> fraser


Thanks..I'm in touch with him and I'm hoping we are going to stick to our orginal times.

Just wanted to see if it was worth us stopping off at Warwick (10:45-11am) to pick anyone up or just drive straight through if people are keen to get there?

See you there.


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

I will meet you at Hilton services


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Its not worth stopping at Warwick services as its only 2 miles or so to M40 Juns 13 or 14. Coming from the north I allways get off at 14 much nicer down the minor roads


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> Its not worth stopping at Warwick services as its only 2 miles or so to M40 Juns 13 or 14. Coming from the north I allways get off at 14 much nicer down the minor roads


From the looks of it there will be nobody to meet up with by the time we get to Warwick!

I think we'll probably drive straight to HMC.


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

' said:


> ['']['":1pimdrm5]I will meet you at Hilton services


Sorry I need to meet you at Frankley instead!!  8:45 I have pm'd my number to Hilly if there are any problems.

Mark


----------

